# Newbie from IOWA!!!!!!!!



## turtle2778

Hey all. I have lurked here for a while and thought i would finally jump on in. I hope to find some of you hawkeyes out there. I did my first halloween village last year and am hoping to do an outdoor display this year. I have just finished my fence for my cemetary, now onto the pillars. I included a link to my village pictures. Let me know what you think...thanks

Pictures by turtle2778 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h134/turtle2778/HeadPopperProp

Hope you like it, if not give me some ideas to improve it...thanks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Howdy Turtle,Welcome to the Forum.
On your village,it looks great.The only thing I would do is add more trees and bushs at the backround to soften the horizon line.But that's a minor point.
Keep up the good work and post some pics of the things in progress.You'll get lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Anachronism

Welcome aBoard


----------



## TearyThunder

Welcome Turtle! I am glad you decided to get your feet wet. I can't wait to hear more from you and see more of your stuff. Looks like you have a fantastic start with your village!


----------



## Zombie-F

Welcome to the forums! Glad to see another lurker get pulled into the shadows with us. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree Z, there's no fun in lurking!!

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX

Welcome turtle2778.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the forum Turtle. Now if only my neighborhood could look like THAT, I'd be in heaven, lol.


----------



## heresjohnny

Welcome to the crazy side of the street!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to where the monsters play. :xbones:


----------



## claymud

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Fangs

Welcome turtle! Your village looks great! What about a big yellow or blue moon in the background? Hope you like it here! :>


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Howdy and welcome!

Wow! That looks great. That would be something interesting to get into if I only could find the time...

I love your Pez toy fence posts!

And I do see that blue moon in pic 1. 

The fountain in Forsaken Cemetary is awesome!

I like the idea of the Dead End tree, too.

Regarding the house on the hill by the drive-in movie theatre, how do the humanoids get up the cliff?


----------



## Fangs

Sorry, I didn't look close enough!


----------



## turtle2778

Sickie Ickie...OMG my husband said the same thing...LOL. I just said use your imagination to him, but it got to me last year so im changing it this year to have a slope up the back behind the drive in and behind all the other buildings there, dirt road i think and ill put a tractor on it so it can be seen. I have to get my stuff out in two weeks so thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

heh Warped minds think along the same lines, eh?

DFBL- Don't feel bad, I actually studied each photo in fascination because I had never seen a set-up like this before.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Greetings Turtle, glad to have new blood in here. Some of us were getting hungry.


----------



## grapegrl

Welcome, turtle!


----------



## turtle2778

HEy guys thanks for all your WELCOMES and comments on my village. I appreciate the input.


----------



## lady_bee

Welcome turtle! I just came out of lurkdom myself. I love your village. I may have to start collecting that stuff, but I don't have much room...hmm...there's always the kitchen table


----------



## Death's Door

Hi and welcome Turtle!!!! I like your village. You have a nice collection going there. I never got into having a collection but I have made ceramic Halloween pieces (some light up and move). I am starting to think about collecting and putting together a little town like you did.


----------



## Haunted Neurons

Welcome, I like that village too. I would like to make one myself but just dont have the room to do it.


----------



## faerydreams

A Happy welcome to you


----------



## TipoDeemin

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## slightlymad

Welcome to the insanity


----------



## DeathTouch

Welcome Turtle! I am glad you signed up for Hauntforum!


----------



## roadkill

turtle2778 said:


> Hey all. I have lurked here for a while and thought i would finally jump on in. I hope to find some of you hawkeyes out there. I did my first halloween village last year and am hoping to do an outdoor display this year. I have just finished my fence for my cemetary, now onto the pillars. I included a link to my village pictures. Let me know what you think...thanks
> 
> http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h134/turtle2778/?
> 
> Hope you like it, if not give me some ideas to improve it...thanks


WOW! That is one helluva halloween village you have made there.

Hello and welcome - look forward to seeing your progress with your first outdoor haunt.


----------



## Hella

Welcome Turtle, Can't wait to see how the rest of your display turns out, so far it's looking fabulous!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hello turtle and welcome to HauntForum. I enjoyed looking at the pictures of your Halloween Village, all the detail is very impressive.*


----------



## eidolon

Welcome turtle!
Love the village...I have several Spooky Town pieces too, but am at loss to where to set it up, my cat takes off with the smaller pieces!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

which part of iowa are you from? if you are close enough i would like to come and see your display!!!


----------



## turtle2778

FYF~
Hey Im from Davenport. I was going to go to Wartburg...how funny i think ur like 2 hours from here. Cool. We are going to have a costume party for my display this year. Your more than welcome, bring your friends. Im hoping it will be cool, but this is my first outdoor one. Do you have any pics of ur village FYF? If so, send me some...thanks


----------



## Front Yard Fright

i don't have a village, but i have some pics of my yard from last year... you can check out my site at freewebs.com/frontyardfright


----------



## Hellrazor

I havnt said hello yet Turtle! HELLO! its been nice playing the games with you. Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey T! Are you going to make trouble over here too? hehehe
You were too funny the other night.


----------

